
NSA: Linux Journal "extremist forum", readers flagged for surveillance (2014) - jacquesm
http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/nsa-linux-journal-extremist-forum-and-its-readers-get-flagged-extra-surveillance
======
fabulist
Rob Graham doubts this is production code.

[http://blog.erratasec.com/2014/07/validating-xkeyscore-
code....](http://blog.erratasec.com/2014/07/validating-xkeyscore-code.html)

------
celticninja
Everyone is an enemy until we say otherwise.

------
devnonymous
Please add the 2014 tag

~~~
jacquesm
The title was already at the limit of the # of chars. I had to strip out quite
a bit to get it to fit as it is (including one space that really ought to be
there).

~~~
zeeZ
> NSA: Linux Journal is extremist forum - readers flagged for surveillance
> (2014)

or is that not close enough?

~~~
jacquesm
Works for me.

